# taper sur les nerfs



## Awatoufa

Bonsoir comment dit-on 
tu me tapes sur les nerfs ou tu m'énerves!
grazie


----------



## underhouse

Tu mi dai sui nervi/mi innervosisci.


----------



## Awatoufa

grazie ça ressemble un peut au français


----------



## Corsicum

Simple question, pour « _taper sur_ » peut-on dire au sens figuré « _attacare i nervi_ » ?
Grazie


----------



## underhouse

Corsicum said:


> Simple question, pour « _taper sur_ » peut-on dire au sens figuré « _attacare i nervi_ » ?
> Grazie


 
Ciao Corsicum,

direi di no: puoi dire che una malattia attacca i nervi, ma non lo userei in senso figurato.

In questo senso, direi "dare sui nervi" o "dare ai nervi".


----------

